# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) مساعدة :  i9515 cert

## kano

السلام عليكم ايها المنتدى الغالي محتاج الى ملف cert لجهاز i9515 يكون شغال وشكرا لكم

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

> السلام عليكم ايها المنتدى الغالي محتاج الى ملف cert لجهاز i9515 يكون شغال وشكرا لكم

 تفضل الملف في المرفقات

----------


## kojyy

> تفضل الملف في المرفقات

 متابعة ممتازة اخى رشيد

----------


## CFScfs

شكرا

----------

